# 1954 Silver Bullet



## Jim Watson (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a Silver Bullet that I've owned since new. When I try to run it, I get a buzz from the engine but it isn't running. I'm thinking the brushes might need replacing??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Jim.. It might be the brushes but I would start at the reverse unit. Like many guys here say, squirt some contact cleaner available from Radio Shack into the reverse unit. That might just be what it needs. If not take apart the engine, replace the brushes, brush springs, and re-face the armature. That should get it running for you, but my bets are on the reverse unit. They're easy to service/clean, and the fingers are available at most part store, like PortLines...If it still won't go, send it to me....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Flyernut is probably right, but I'd check to see what position the reverse unit lever is in before you do anything else. That lever is sticking up through the top of the boiler behind the smokestack location. It will lock the reverse unit in whatever the last position was when it was shutoff. Slide one way to lock -- the other to unlock -- yours may be locked and thus cause the buzzing sound you hear. If that is not the problem, then I'd start the process Flyernut suggested. If you need further help with that, please post again, we are here to share the knowledge and experience. Let us know how it goes.


----------

